# Would you put a 20 gallon tank on this?



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

This is our kitchen table ( sorry for the mess ) and I wanted to put my 20 gallon QT on it. I forget the formula for weight ~ Is it 8lbs per gallon of water?

So that would be 160 lbs on that table? Or am doing this wrong? Seems it would be more...

So ~ to you think this table would hold?


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

oops. Forgot the picture.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

For gosh sakes, Marie. Clean up your table! I do not see any room for anything else on that table! :lol:
20gl @ 8lbs per gallon, your table should hold 160 pounds easily.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL! Ya think? just got home and wanted to hurry and post this before I go to the lfs.:lol: But now it's pouring and I am too tired!

But you think it would be okay? I have a stand but then it has to go in front of my TV and that is annoying from my desk here!

Hey, woman ~ I tried to kick back your PM but your box was full. Would ya clean it out, Please??

Geeze!:roll:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

SweetPoison said:


> LOL! Ya think? just got home and wanted to hurry and post this before I go to the lfs.:lol: But now it's pouring and I am too tired!
> 
> But you think it would be okay? I have a stand but then it has to go in front of my TV and that is annoying from my desk here!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't hesitate to put a tank on that table, your table looks plenty sturdy. Besides, you can't be blocking your TV!

The PM box is now clean.


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2011)

That shoudl be ok. I bought a desk / cabinite from IKEA for my 20 gallon Much cheaper than a stand and extreamy sturdy it fits perfectly. I took the wheels off mine. has a drawer and cab to store stuff with cable control (meant for computers)

IKEA | Workspace storage | Drawer units | MICKE | Storage unit


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay, peeps. This tank is going up this weekend. ( I say this now ~ but...) Tell me, would you or should I put this tank in the _center_ of this table? 

I am paranoid ~ once I had my 55 gallon tank pop. It was horrible. If I had not been home all my discus would have died. There were floppin on the floor, in the tank ~ water every where! We were grabbing them and they are strong too! I was crying. Crapums.

The back just popped out of it ~ incredible. 

hmm....this would make a really good thread topic.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Curt said:


> IKEA | Workspace storage | Drawer units | MICKE | Storage unit



Totally missed this! That is nice, Curt. I would be trippin though ~


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2011)

SweetPoison said:


> Totally missed this! That is nice, Curt. I would be trippin though ~


 

LOL I liked it because it had a drilled hole in the top back and i can run all my cables and lines through it. It IMO was better than most the 100 to 200.00 stands out there. Plus it was 24 inches long the same length of my tank 


One way you could test your table is sit or stand on it and see if it wobbles. If it does then I would not put a tank on it.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

If the table passes the sturdiness test I would place the tank in the middle of the table so it's centered over the pedestal/supports.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Curt said:


> One way you could test your table is sit or stand on it and see if it wobbles. If it does then I would not put a tank on it.




I am going to do this!! Thanks!


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> If the table passes the sturdiness test I would place the tank in the middle of the table so it's centered over the pedestal/supports.


 Okay. I was thinkin that too!


----------



## Jbb421 (Oct 30, 2010)

Stand on the table then youll know


----------

